# Lightest Internal Gear Hub compatible for mountain biking?



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)

What is the lightest internally geared hub that can be used for mountain biking?

Thanks!


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Rohloff

A lot of people use other gear and get away with it but you need to ask youself are you wanting reliability, the same gear spread, etc etc. Then most likely it is a rohloff. It is lightest on a HT because you shouldn't need tensioners, but then you need sliders or an EBB. It also takes 2kg off your wallet weight


----------

